# 5kg Bag Charcoal Briquettes £2 at Wilkinsons



## musashi79uk (May 26, 2014)

Hopefully this is allowed. Been experimenting with trying to get my new bullet smoke up to temperature. Bought some briquettes from The Range last week - 5kg for £3.99 but called to Wilkinsons today and found their own brand stuff for £2 for 5kg. So thought I would mention it in here in case anyone needed to stock up. Used a bag today with no problems. Burns well and seems to last.


----------



## kc5tpy (May 27, 2014)

Hello. Yes it is within the rules to let members know of offers at certain places.  You can tell folks about what you have found What you can't do it to advertise certain places So you are good.  Have you read my post on a discount we get at an online store?  Please start a post and tell us what trouble you are having with the bullet smoker.  Include all the info you can think of and pictures really help.  I am sure we can help solve the problems.

I have not tried that brand of charcoal.  Is it lump wood or briquettes?  There is a brand called Big K or something like that which B&Q has.  That stuff is Cr$$.  More dust and stuff that doesn't burn than lump wood.  I don't buy expensive stuff but ya gotta buy something that holds heat well and something you don't get half a bag od dust of just cause it is cheap.  Will look in to the wilkinson's brand.  Thanks for the tip!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk (May 27, 2014)

Worth a look thanks for posting


----------



## markuk (May 29, 2014)

A little follow on to this - just picked up some lumpwood from B&M for £ 4 for a  5kg bag - think the brand is Lazy BBQ - not the biggest lumps but it burns very well to the extent I'm finding it hard to keep temp down on my smoking today


----------

